
America’s DIY Phone Farmers - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/d3naek/how-to-make-a-phone-farm
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20589870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20589870).

